# Has the best of the DS come and gone?



## Green (Apr 18, 2006)

I haven't played any DS games, haven't played a Nintendo since the SNES, really.

Seems to me that Nintendo should start finding new game concepts, instead of rehashing the same old games. Mario Kart, Metroid, Castlevania and Zelda are ooooooold games. They've been done a million times. I've never heard of Advance Wars (or WFC whatever that is), so maybe they're an exception.

What's next? _Super Mario Kart DS 64 Sunshine Castle 7: Yoshi's Revenge_?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, my DS should be arriving any day now... (looks in letterbox...damn) but I think that the DS still has a lot to offer in the future.
Although I haven't played them, Phoenix Wright:Attorney & Trauma Centre both appear good.

Metroid Prime Hunters will, I'm sure, sell by the bucketload and with the soon to come Internet Browser for the DS, making it effectively a portable laptop (albeit a not very powerful one!) and games like Animal Crossing the future's bright, the future's DS-shaped. 

I agree with you about the Zelda/Mario/Metroid games, Green but the loyal Nintendo fanatics lap them up so they're a huge money-spinner for Nintendo and it's thanks to its rabid fanbase that they managed to stay profitable and independant when a lot of it's peers went bust or got bought out.

Oh, and the Revolution looks like it'll continue the innovative trend.

For me:
If you want fantastic graphics, and "Hollywood" games buy an Xbox360.
If you want excellent graphics, and astonishing back catalogue, and the occassional innovative game buy a PS3. 
If you want ok graphics but quirky, fun games with loads of imagination (and the occassional Zelda/Mario/Metroid game) and a 'unique' control system, buy the Revolution.

Luckily, the Revolution should be cheap enough for me to afford 2 next-gen consoles (leaning towards the PS3 as well, in case you're interested).


----------



## Red Phoenix (Apr 18, 2006)

> We've had online, mario kart, metroid, castlevania, advance wars, and now a fourth coming zelda, most of the major franchises have appeared, but is the best still to come? I think we've already seen it, but that by no means their is no hope in the future, there will be plenty of ground breaking titles, but WFC is what has really defined the DS.
> Discuss people.


 
Im pretty sure we havent had metroid yet, unless nobody told me, its out next month i think, or at least, in the UK, i dont know about anywhere else, it may already be out.



> Seems to me that Nintendo should start finding new game concepts, instead of rehashing the same old games. Mario Kart, Metroid, Castlevania and Zelda are ooooooold games. They've been done a million times. I've never heard of Advance Wars (or WFC whatever that is), so maybe they're an exception.


 

WFC = Wi-FI-Connection i think, so you can go online. so what if zelda and metroid have been done loads of times, ask yourself, are they really over-done?

i think there is plenty of life left in them as long as in each game a whole new hoard of enemies are there to be slayed, with of course some classics to bring your mind back.


----------



## Green (Apr 18, 2006)

Red Phoenix said:
			
		

> so what if zelda and metroid have been done loads of times, ask yourself, are they really over-done?



I would say yes.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Apr 19, 2006)

well i can see im not going to change you mind, but i stick to them, the old game which were 2d were special, yet the newer ones are better in there own light for example metroid prime, an amazing game which you can scan basicly every thig from grass covered ground to ancient artifacts, all of which is used to solve the puzzle/fight in that room, in the new metroid game there may not be scanning but hey,


----------

